# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Komplikacije-rodiljni dopust

## etna

Porodiljni dopust za prvo dijete istekao mi je o listopadu 2009, nakon čega mi je odobren dodatni rodiljni dopust zbog poteškoća u razvoju djeteta i to na 6.mjeseci, zaključno sa 31.3.2010.Dana 1.4.2010.vratila sam se na posao s tim da sam već bila po drugi puta trudna nekih 4 mjeseca u namjeri da radim dok mi to zakon dozvoljavA(tj,28.dana prije termina poroda), međutim prema procjeni ginekologa 16.6.2010. upućena sam na komplikacije u trudnoći.U socijalnom su mi rekli da ću na komplikacijama primat 4250 kuna, dok bi na rodiljnom dopustu trebala dobit naknadu u visini 5000 kn, kolika mi je i bila plaća, jer imam neprekidni radni staž, i uplatu 2 i pol plaće.Međutim sad u praksi ispada da ja nemogu dobit taj maksimum od 4250 kn na komplikacijama već samo oko 2300 kn koliko iznosi neki minimum za stalno zaposlene majke, iz razloga što se razmatra obračunsko razdoblje od 31.12.2009 do 31.5.2010. u kojem je meni prošla samo plaća za travanj, dok plaće za svibanj i polovinu lipnja se računaju u obračunskom razdoblju od 31.5.2010 do 31.12.2010.po čemu ispada da nije samo bitno imati 2 i po uplate plaće već da moraju biti uplaćene u odgovarajućem obračunskom razdoblju.Pomalo sam zbunjena jer ja sam radila 2 i po mjeseca po povratku s porodiljnog, a tek onda otvorila komplikacije, a u zakonu stoji da je bitno imati 2 -3 uplate plaće uoči komplikacija radi obračuna, a nepiše da je bitn o kojem se obračunskom razdoblju radi.Sad sam recimo na komplikacijama za polovinu lipnja dobila 1145 kn.Zanima me kako je moguće da mi se za srpanj ne uzimaju u obzir prosjek uplaćene 2 i po plaće kad ih već imam.Dal je ovo stvarno u skladu sa zakonom.
Zbunjena sam.

----------

